# BANGKOK | The Line Sukhumvit 101 | 172m | 37 fl | U/C



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

*BANGKOK | The Line Sukhumvit 101 | 210m | 37 fl | U/C


*






























Pichai Klankrung‎ 










*Panerai


*


----------



## mariahzuzuvecha (Feb 6, 2017)

The architecture is georgeus , i think that this architect is the one of the best
regards


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

to put it mildly, i am skeptical about the height... the floors do not look like they are over 5m.


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

According to this the height of each residential floor is between 3.2m/3.4m (1bdr) and 5.5m (duplex). Floors 1-4 are parking, floors 5-37 are residential.









source: Golden Emperor


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*21/01/19*




























https://web.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=281193805888562&id=133875603953717&__xts__%5B0%5D=68.ARB_jITMO6Y2RnW7nsWXAaMGRKew_wxtaaIyy_IBvA5_3diGNUg9BYrtRd-Ra0-NYu9GsCqGDvRisTzDn6gWkgImftUrnw7L23UGruqlvTm-XzCY3wrODhEzjyg7iXjKZP8TqH94OWbtMXutciYufOQnANDNj-4kVjv0vp44EB-CIzBYjP6xJwfeytgxIi1DPHK6DaJ37l67Txfygdmtl5IOaAf43lXUmWhsce_7XcUoHvZCFWTrEiMru4zD5OsyQuyhu4TXMvEVhv3uu-645a4CvctewkrJUM8djyVZmH_cGkJnjzYGhKwaZbmhYznOSRixuFsZsZN9r_fkS8HiJ1c&__tn__=-R


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

210m and 37 floors? who are you kidding?

https://www.emporis.com/buildings/1366032/the-line-sukhumvit-101-bangkok-thailand

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=229370


----------

